# Tiguan HDD Swap?



## avatar71 (Oct 20, 2008)

has there been any successes with swapping the hard drive the in oem units? I think I can eat up 20gb pretty fast.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan HDD Swap? (avatar71)*

Some people have but the RNS-510 uses a special hard drive that is durable. Can't just use a regular one since it has to survive all that shock that kills normal drive. It's an IDE laptop drive made by Hitachi that is rugged. Toshiba has an 80 GB rugged drive for automotive apps.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan HDD Swap? (avatar71)*

Well you can buy an 80 GB Automotive HDD. There are people who have suceeded but we don't know if a laptop hard drive can withstand the abuse. The seagate Automotive drive is about 141 to 199 on the internet. You can't just buy them from anywhere. The Map partition is some wierd one and the music partition is FAT. If you do attempt this swap then go for the automotive drive. That way you might save some money in the long run. A 60 GB drive has about 47 GB of music space. Hope this helps.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan HDD Swap? (rendezvous65)*

http://www.provantage.com/seag...Q.htm
This one seems to have a faster RPM. Seagates are the fastest automotive drives you can buy since they are much faster then the compeition. 5400 rpm vs. 4200 RPM







.


----------

